# Wont be long



## Karalee (Feb 19, 2006)

You watch it wont be long till I have my darkroom set up :blushing: 

I did this this evening:







I think I have one foot solidly in the dark, just need to do some light proofing and pick up a few more bits and pieces and ill be ready to go. One of those rolls I ran through the holga... almost a year ago  Its good to actually be able to see the images from it.

Just had to share my excitement :blushing:


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 20, 2006)

Brava!


----------



## KevinR (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to the darkside.:thumbup:


----------



## terri (Feb 20, 2006)

Awesome, girl. :thumbup: 

It's a bit too much fun, isn't it?


----------



## ThomThomsk (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm just about ready too. Just waiting for some amber glass Winchester bottles to arrive from RetroPhotographic, so I've got somewhere to keep the stock chemicals when they are mixed.

With those Holga negs, why have two of the films got 12 exposures and one has 8? Can you change the format on those cameras (6x4.5 and 6X7?)?

Thomsk


----------



## santino (Feb 20, 2006)

you're now entering a world of darkness, fun and grain 
congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 20, 2006)

Get a wall clock, quick! 

On second thoughts, maybe not!  It's not the excessive time you spend in the darkroom that'll worry you, it's the time of night (or morning!) when you come out!


----------



## Karalee (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks! I just wish my holga shots werent so crappy :lmao: talk about light leaks :shock:

Im itching to do some printing, just waiting on Uncle Sam for that tax return!! Thomsk, 2 of those rolls are 6x6's from the holga, the one with 8 shots are 6x9s from a box camera


----------



## iruttie (Mar 20, 2006)

greetings i am a photo. in nyc, and really liked your b/w shack foto
(especially the way you made it look like a composite...)
how did you do that? kindly respond directly to:
iruttie@yahoo.com
took me forever to register and find you...thanks. ruth


----------



## photo gal (Mar 20, 2006)

YAY....Congratulations.....can't wait to see some of those shots!!!  : )


----------

